# dirty



## sfield0316

My Romanian grandmother always said "caca" when she wanted us to know something was dirty. I could not find this in the translator. Is this a slang word for dirty?


----------



## farscape

It means poop, or something dirty, disgusting, mostly when talking to children.

Later,


----------



## alinapopi

That's right. We say _caca _when we want little kids to know something is dirty.


----------



## sfield0316

Thanks so much. I am a teacher of Spanish, and the word can be considered an explative. Good to know it is not used in such a way in Romanian.


----------

